# Power Play Caiman Titanium Driver - Custom Assembled



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

​
Model : XTM1005D

$106.59



> The inspiration of the unique geometry shape is based on the Amazonian Black Caiman. This powerful beast preys mostly on birdies and eagles and is fearless in devouring the competition on golf courses around the globe. Several iterations of this driver were drafted using CAD software until we were able to optimize the CG location for the best results. The elongated breadth, coupled with internal weighting produces an extremely stable, high moment of inertia design for exceptional raw distance and control off of the tee. Rounding out this design is a Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) coating, creating not only an extremely durable finish, but also providing a lustrous black appearance. The process involves the deposition of titanium carbon nitride under low vacuum conditions. Conforms with USGA Rules.
> 
> Base price assembled with Hireko Shadow Graphite Shaft by Apllo and Karma Black Velvet grip. Conforms to the Rules of Golf.


Source-Hireko Golf - Product Detail


----------

